# نصائح للرجال تعشقها النساء



## هشام المهندس (21 يوليو 2011)

امتلك قلب حبيبتك الى الابد
كيف تكون فتى الاحلام الدائم
ارضاء المراه او من تحب
كلها عناوين لموضوع واحد اكيد هناك الكثيرين من قال مع نفسه هذا مستحيل فارضاء المراه  صعب اشبه بالقصص الخياليه وانا اقول الموضوع بين يديك وما عليك الا قرائته والتفكير بمفرداته ولك كل الحريه في اختبار نفسك وتجربة نصائحه بحب صادق متناسيا اي شيء غير ذلك لكم مني هذه الدعوه من اجل المحبه الدائمه ....مع كل الحب مني لكم  

إن أردت أن تمتلك قلب حبيبتك 
 وتجعلها لا ترى من البشر غيرك فعليك بالأتي

راعي ربك فيها وكأنها نفسك وروحك وكن الأب والأخ والصديق والزوج والحبيب  
ولا تذكر عيب فيها وكأن العيب يضايقك ودائما احترم عقلها وأفكارها وشاركه فى كل شئ يخصك ويخصها 
كن رجلا فى الحياة بكل ما تحمله كلمة الرجل من معني وكن معتدلا فى كل شئ  واحذر الغيرة القاتلة 

إجعلها دائما روحك ولتشعرها بأنك بدونها لا تحيا وكن معها كطفل لا يستطيع أن يغيب عن والدته أبدا
لا تبخل على نفسك وعليها ما استطعت حسب قدرتك وكن مهتما بنفسك دائما فهي تتمنى أن تراك فى أبهى صورة مثل اول يوم عرفتك
ابتعد عما تكرهه وتقرب من كل ما تحبه بل وتحاول أن تتميز به إحفظ كل علاقتك معها ولا تبوح بأى حرف منها لاي احد
اشعرها بالحب والحنان مهما كان بداخلك من هموم وتعب ولا ترفض لها طلبا واذا كان صعبا حاول تاجيله بكلام جميل دبلوماسي لتشعرها أن أبلغ إهتماماتك هو إسعادها 
 لا تجعلها شريدة الفكر وهى جوارك ولتشاركها جميع أفكارها وطموحاتها
المرأة كالزهرة تحتاج للهواء وهو الحب الصادق والماء وهو الحنان  والاهتمام وإلا هذه الزهره تذبل وتموت 

هناك الكثير والكثير والنصائح لن تنتهي وارضاء حبيبك قد تجده صعبا احيانا
ومع كل هذه النصائح  هناك النصيحه الذهبيه من اخوك هشام
و ستجد نفسك بعدها قد  إمتلكت قلبها وأصبحت دون البشر كل حياتها والى الابد
    إجعل قلبك وحبك  الاساس لكل أفعالك  وتصرفاتك واقوالك وكلماتك لها ومعها وعليها فالمراه يااخي مخلوق رقيق احاسيس ومشاعر  وحنان على شكل انسان خلقه الله  .. وكن الحبيب لها مثل حبك لنفسك  .. واعلم   دائما بانكما  روح واحده بجسدين
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 يوليو 2011)

............

الرب يبارك حياتكم
طلبي ورجائي ان يحفظكم 
اذكروني بصلاوتكم

............​


----------



## كلدانية العراق (21 يوليو 2011)

الرب يبارك حياتك اخي العزيز
موضوع اكثر ررررررررررررررررررررررررائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل جداااا
مرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يوليو 2011)

موضوع تحفففففففة
ميرسي كتيييييييير
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (21 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع روعة 
احلا تقييم
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 يوليو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> *موضوع روعة *
> 
> *احلا تقييم*​


 



الف الف شكر على التقييم والمحبه 
الرب يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك
شكراا على المشاركه الجميله 
الموضوع هو الروعة باحساسكم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2011)

*كلام جميل جدااا*

*ميرسي هشام*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 يوليو 2011)

كلدانية العراق قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتك اخي العزيز
> موضوع اكثر ررررررررررررررررررررررررائع
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


 



الروعه دائماا باحساسكم 
شكرااللمرور الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتكم​ 
.....​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 يوليو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااا
> مرسي ليك
> ربنا يباركك


 

الجمال دائماا باحساسكم 
شكرااللمرور الجميل
نورتي الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك ويحفظك 
.....​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 يوليو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> موضوع تحفففففففة
> 
> ميرسي كتيييييييير
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 

شكراا ياختي المحبوبه على اهتمامك ومتابعتك​ 
الروعه دائماا باحساسكم 
شكرااللمرور الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتكم​ 
.....​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدااا*​
> 
> 
> *ميرسي هشام*​


 


الجمال دائماا باحساسكم 
شكرااللمرور الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتكم​ 
.....​


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 يوليو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> *موضوع روعة *
> 
> *احلا تقييم*​


:36_3_19:     :36_3_19:​ 

شكراا لمتابعتك واهتمامك

:11_1_211v:


:11_1_211v::11_1_211v:​


----------



## التيم (22 يوليو 2011)

شكرا كتير 
موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 يوليو 2011)

التيم قال:


> شكرا كتير
> موضوع اكثر من رائع


 


:36_3_19::36_3_19:
*شكراا لمتابعتك واهتمامك *
*الرب يبارك حياتك *
:11_1_211v::11_1_211v::11_1_211v:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مايو 2019)

اتكعبلت فى الموضوع دا بالصدفه---
فينك يا هشام اختفيت -- يا رب تكون بخير و بسلام
و طبعا على الموضوع دا هقول لك مين يسمع و مين ينفز-- زمن اخبر 
 اشكرك على الموضوع


----------

